# My latest drawings



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

*Been trying out a few new techniques and I'm really liking the results. 
I use Photoshop CS5 and Gimp 2.6

Please excuse the backgrounds, I'm still trying to get a grip on those :lol:

Thoroughbred yearling









Thoroughbred doing a timed work out









Sketched this up during class









Thoroughbred yearling lines, haven't got around to coloring it in yet








What I'm recently working on










Haha yeah I know, it's mostly racing and what not but it's my passion. 
So what do you guys think?

*​


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

They look great. Only thing I can critique on (because I got the same when I first started doing ones with colour as opposed to black/White) is to make your highlights/shadows stand out a bit more. Like my art teacher constantly says, darks can be darker, and lights can be lighter.
I also really like your lines. I need to work on mine because my hand'w shaky on my tablet and they end up way too sketchy and not good enough for colouring. D:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Miranda (Apr 20, 2012)

Very good...always do what you love it will show in your work!


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

Thanks very good advice! Forgot I made this thread lol
Here's the finished product of the unicorn:









And one I just finished today:








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PetoftheDay (Mar 21, 2012)

Good job. The bottom one could maybe use some lighter areas in the horse's highlights, just so it has more dimension to it, but otherwise nice. And the good thing about working in digital media, is "Save As" and "Undo" are always at the ready, unlike paper or paint!


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

Ha yes the two reasons why I love it!! 
Another one I did today:









I think I'm liking this semi-realistic cartoon way.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gypsyvanner (Apr 23, 2012)

how old are you ?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

These are awesome! Amazing i could never ever do one thats for sure


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

I'm 20

Thank you Tess! Its taken be 4 years to get where I'm at with digital art and I've still got a ways to go! 

I'm taking the advice given in this thread and have thorn it into the next drawing I've started and so far I'm really liking the outcome! Just wish backgrounds didn't scare me so much. 
Because a background makes the whole piece and I'm not totally in sync with them yet :/
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

Here's the new piece I finished with some tips thrown in:









It's defiantly hard trying new things once I'm used to a style but I'm trying  

Anymore tips on shading and backgrounds are welcomed!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

Put even more of the advice into this drawing:


----------



## PetoftheDay (Mar 21, 2012)

For an exercise, try just doing a few landscapes, no horse, no rider, just scenes. Build a basic skyline and ground, fill in distant mountains or hills or trees, just work on a few, even reference some great classical American landscape painters and see how they build depth with layers. It can be fun and fascinating. 

Good job with the more highlights and shading on the horse, though, I can see you are making the effort, and it shows progress!


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

Forgot about this thread!! 
Here's my latest drawings
Background is suppose to be blank but my phone didn't save it as such
























_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Very nice! especially the last one. It is evident you understand horse anatomy quite well. I admite well done digital artwork, especially since I cannot do it.


----------



## Paintlover1965 (May 22, 2009)

I like it too. The digital artwork is really interesting. I like your racing thoroughbreds best.


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

tinyliny said:


> Very nice! especially the last one. It is evident you understand horse anatomy quite well. I admite well done digital artwork, especially since I cannot do it.


Thank you! It's taken me about 4 years to get the swing of digital but I really enjoy it a lot!



Paintlover1965 said:


> I like it too. The digital artwork is really interesting. I like your racing thoroughbreds best.


Thank you! Racing is my passion and I tend to put a lot more effort into those drawings!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mydaughtersgroom (May 31, 2012)

Those are awsome


----------



## tiffrmcoy (Apr 13, 2012)

You are an AMAZING artist!


----------



## JessXxX (Oct 30, 2009)

Hey, these are great! I do digital to and I think that what would be great for your drawing are some cleaner lines oorr no lines at all! I think for the cleaner lines you could either use the pen tool in either GIMP or ps or theres a program called paintoolSAI thats really good for drawing clean lines  It's not very expensive and they offer a free 30 day trial without having to pay anything. I think it would just finish the drawings off and make them look more professional  As would having no lines at all I think it would make them that bit more realistic. When I draw I do my sketch then fill in the base very carefully round the horse then take the sketch away clean up my base so it looks smooth and then for the subsequent colours I make a new layer then alt click between them (in photoshop) this makes it so you can't draw outside of that base layer so you get crisp lines  All this is just niggly advice your drawing are already fantastic!


----------



## CountryPosh (May 22, 2012)

They are very cool!


----------

